# Meanings for "FA"



## Tad (Jun 22, 2009)

I think FA is an acronym used for a lot of things....but I wonder how many?

- In my line of work "FA" normally means "failure analysis" or sometimes "First Article."

- Here in Quebec there is a magazine called "FA," which to my disapointment turned out to stand for "Femme d'Aujourd'hui" (a somewhat racy looking woman's magazine)

What else?


----------



## jonah-uk (Jun 22, 2009)

in the UK it refers to the Football Association. that's the first meaning that would come into most people's minds (and i notice it's the first result back for 'fa' in Google)


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 23, 2009)

Factor Analysis if you consider Statistics .


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 23, 2009)

In my college town, FA means Finance Association (which is an on campus student organization.)

FFA is Future Farmers of America (Also a group on campus.)

I keep hoping they will do an event together so I can take a pic of the advertising and post it haha.

I'm a dork.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 23, 2009)

I've heard "FA" used as an acronym for Financial Aid, Financial Assistance and Fine Arts.

I know this is cheating... "FA" acronyms can be found at - http://www.acronymfinder.com/


----------



## olwen (Jun 23, 2009)

If it's read as a word, then it could mean the fourth note of any scale, as in do re mi FA so la ti do.


----------



## Melian (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been in several heated discussions over who gets to be the FA - the first author of a scientific journal article.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 29, 2009)

Speaking of heated discussions _*F*ucking *A*sshole_ is a fav curseword for many- but, this is a topic for another discussion.....


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 2, 2009)

I was passed by a tractor trailer on the highway once that had had a logo on the back and side in 8-10 inch tall letters boldly announcing that the company was called FA..... at a closer look you could see the smaller letters which changed the logo to Farmers Association but only if you looked closely as those letters were only about 2 inches tall...... I wished I had a camera that day.
Rollhandler


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 8, 2009)

I got excited the other night when I was looking at some newly submitted objects and patterns for a PC game produced by "our talented FA's". My very first thought was "OMG they have a special section for my fav men". Then I realised they meant Featured Artists. It was such a let down


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 8, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I've heard "FA" used as an acronym for Financial Aid, Financial Assistance and Fine Arts.
> 
> I know this is cheating... "FA" acronyms can be found at - http://www.acronymfinder.com/



Yeah, I have an associates in FA and I'd go for Masters if it meant different.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 8, 2009)

If it meant different, they'd have given you an honorary doctorate already.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

olwen said:


> If it's read as a word, then it could mean the fourth note of any scale, as in do re mi FA so la ti do.




and also going off-topic, "fa" can be used in scrabble (y'know) for those 2 letter word combination with other words. :doh: :blush:


----------



## rollhandler (Sep 26, 2009)

I was traveling behind a neon yellow custom built Fire or rescue type truck with 
FFA boldly posted across the back today. At a stoplight I was able to make out that it was an acronym for 
Ferraro 
Fire 
Apparatus.

Rollhandler


----------



## bdog (Sep 28, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I've heard "FA" used as an acronym for Financial Aid, Financial Assistance and Fine Arts.
> 
> I know this is cheating... "FA" acronyms can be found at - http://www.acronymfinder.com/



Yes, and an MFA is a Master of Fine Arts degree.

But I think we should also apply that acronym to special elite FAs. Conrad is an MFA.


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 28, 2009)

Its also used for Fanconi Anemia. I have a friend whose son has it. When she says FA, I get all kinds of confused.


----------



## Dusselchen (Sep 30, 2009)

In Germany, many girls use FA as a short form of "Frauenarzt" what means gynaecologist.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Dusselchen said:


> In Germany, many girls use FA as a short form of "Frauenarzt" what means gynaecologist.



HA!!! I find this unbelievably apropos and hilarious...


----------



## joswitch (Oct 1, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> HA!!! I find this unbelievably apropos and hilarious...



Fuck All.
- As in: "I've earned sweet F.A. today cos all my students bloody cancelled!"

Or how about:
False Alarm?

Or
Futile Arrythmia? 
- marching to a different drum... pointlessly... that one fits at the moment! Lol!


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm glad that we've got the FA = Fine Arts thing, but there's even an extension to that - BFA, Bachelor of Fine Arts, which gets referred to by those who have one as "Bachelor of Fuck All"! (I hear this often from my wife who has a BFA, and went back to university for an M.Sc. so she could find a job....)


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Fuck All.
> - As in: "I've earned sweet F.A. today cos all my students bloody cancelled!"
> 
> 
> People say that here too, and thats what i thought you all meant when you would type posts with "FA" in them, they never made sense to me. The i discovered the FAQ link and it all started making sense.


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2009)

jonah-uk said:


> in the UK it refers to the Football Association. that's the first meaning that would come into most people's minds (and i notice it's the first result back for 'fa' in Google)



I just noticed a headline from the BBC RSS feed: "Manager Ferguson admits FA charge" I assume FA is used here as you suggested.....although it amuses me to think of it with the Dimensions usage


----------

